# Susan Lanci haul



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think I have fallen off my rocker officially! I went all out and bought a bunch of clearance susan lanci stuff on yuppy puppy boutique last week!! I'm still waiting on 3 harnesses (plain black for the boys and leopard for Mimi) I was so excited when I checked the mail, I had to share!! The pink step in is for lola along w the petunia collar. The water lily harness and collar are for mimi when she gets bigger and the girls can share the bow collar! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh how cute!! All these boutiques are too much, I wanna buy it all! LOL! You got some lucky monkeys.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lucky girls!!! AHHH I love SL. I'm on a shopping hiatus right now... so please share a pic when you get the rest so I can live through you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lulajane said:


> Oh how cute!! All these boutiques are too much, I wanna buy it all! LOL! You got some lucky monkeys.


Thanks!! I know, I've tried to take a break from shopping and it's been a few weeks which is great for me! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Lucky girls!!! AHHH I love SL. I'm on a shopping hiatus right now... so please share a pic when you get the rest so I can live through you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You like??? Lola finally has a SL step in that fits. The xs was too snug (water lily) but the plain pink is an xs/s and it's perfect. Hooefully the others will be here soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohhhh you tease! Those look great! So beautiful! Wow wow wow! Love it all Zoranoushka. :love2:











KrystalLeigh said:


> Lucky girls!!! AHHH I love SL. I'm on a shopping hiatus right now... so please share a pic when you get the rest so I can live through you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I read this fast and thought you wrote "I love LS".... I was like awwww! :cloud9::love1:

hahaha, oy I'm tired!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> You like??? Lola finally has a SL step in that fits. The xs was too snug (water lily) but the plain pink is an xs/s and it's perfect. Hooefully the others will be here soon!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes! Everything is so pretty. That's funny because Lola and Odie have the same girth but the XS/S was too big for her. She fits the XS. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the bow collar with the crystal. I have had my eye on that one!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yes! Everything is so pretty. That's funny because Lola and Odie have the same girth but the XS/S was too big for her. She fits the XS.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe I need to remeasure her?? She was 12.5" last time I measured her. Leo has 12" girth w lots of fur and xs fits him nicely. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I love the bow collar with the crystal. I have had my eye on that one!


I love it too! I had it in an xs but lola outgrew it so I had to buy her another in a small!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Maybe I need to remeasure her?? She was 12.5" last time I measured her. Leo has 12" girth w lots of fur and xs fits him nicely.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe I need to re measure!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Maybe I need to re measure!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is 13" now!!!! She has gained a little weight since I got mimi, she used to always get into Mimi's food and eat it! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love it too! I had it in an xs but lola outgrew it so I had to buy her another in a small!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Any chance you want to sell the XS? This is another area Lady has shrunk in, her collar size. I think she would fit in an XS now.....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Any chance you want to sell the XS? This is another area Lady has shrunk in, her collar size. I think she would fit in an XS now.....


I actually sold it last year 
I'm sorry!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> She is 13" now!!!! She has gained a little weight since I got mimi, she used to always get into Mimi's food and eat it! Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAHA what a little stinker! I just re-measured Odie and she's maybe the tiniest bit under 12 1/2".


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I actually sold it last year
> I'm sorry!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dang! (-:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> HAHA what a little stinker! I just re-measured Odie and she's maybe the tiniest bit under 12 1/2".


That makes sense. I wonder if Mimi will have the same size chest as leo? Shes already 3.5lbs. I hope so bc someone needs to fit this harness/collar combo or I will cry. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! I know your busy, but I want to see it modeled!!! Also, I have a huge weakness for animal print--I am dying to see the leopard harness! Those are some lucky, lucky puppy dogs!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my gosh!! I know your busy, but I want to see it modeled!!! Also, I have a huge weakness for animal print--I am dying to see the leopard harness! Those are some lucky, lucky puppy dogs!


I will try to get some pics soon! Maybe the other harnesses will be here tomorrow too. The leopard one is just the plain step in. 
They came out w a new bow harness and I want that one too..... sigh.....
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I like the leopard one with the crystal bar on the top. Is it velcro closure underneath? I think so, but not 100% sure, and I can't find a pic of the underneath.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> They came out w a new bow harness and I want that one too..... sigh.....
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You are making me think of this saying I heard...that Chihuahuas although tiny
and therefore do not cost much to feed, are one of the most expensive breeds
to have because of all the things their owners end up buying for them. Of course
you don't have to spend the money on accessories, but so many do, and it's
very hard not to with all the ridiculously cute stuff that's available nowadays.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I like the leopard one with the crystal bar on the top. Is it velcro closure underneath? I think so, but not 100% sure, and I can't find a pic of the underneath.


Oh ya, that's the giltmore harness! Leo had that one in black as a puppy. It was so cute!! It velros under the chest area and around the neck. Jayda just posted a thread for doggie couture shop, buy a $50 gift coupon and get $50 free so $100 total. They sell susan lanci!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> You are making me think of this saying I heard...that Chihuahuas although tiny
> and therefore do not cost much to feed, are one of the most expensive breeds
> to have because of all the things their owners end up buying for them. Of course
> you don't have to spend the money on accessories, but so many do, and it's
> very hard not to with all the ridiculously cute stuff that's available nowadays.


I feel like I spend tons of money on them! I'm just like you, I'd rather shop for them than myself! It's addicting! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh ya, that's the giltmore harness! Leo had that one in black as a puppy. It was so cute!! It velros under the chest area and around the neck. Jayda just posted a thread for doggie couture shop, buy a $50 gift coupon and get $50 free so $100 total. They sell susan lanci!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going right to that thread because I also saw that cuddle cup bed I think Lulu will love. Thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh man, now you got me shopping, hubbin gonna kill me


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Oh man, now you got me shopping, hubbin gonna kill me


I know!! We're gonna hafta ground her from sharing boutiques with us!! 
Must stick to budget...must stick to budget...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

YES! :laughing6: Ground her, and spank her too! Naughty girl! rotest:




eacewink:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> YES! :laughing6: Ground her, and spank her too! Naughty girl! rotest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! :hello1:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, We may need rehab! My pups don't really need a thing, but i keep buying!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just came back to see the Susan Lanci haul! Oy this stuff is cute! I want to see it on your pups Zoranoushka! :love2:


Did you get the same size collar for both Mimi & Lola? (you mentioned one of the three is for them to share, so I'm curious)


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> LOL, We may need rehab! My pups don't really need a thing, but i keep buying!


Yep!! I can see this becoming a problem! 
"Yes I need treatment because I buy too much for my chihuahua." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao! wait till u guys go to local pet stores...walmart, k-mart, target, home-goods, marshalls....omg wait wait wait UNTIL x-mas time...a little before...its packed with so much pet clothes and accessories. i spent a good amount last xmas even at cvs and the dollar stores LOL


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmao! wait till u guys go to local pet stores...walmart, k-mart, target, home-goods, marshalls....omg wait wait wait UNTIL x-mas time...a little before...its packed with so much pet clothes and accessories. i spent a good amount last xmas even at cvs and the dollar stores LOL


Oh gosh!! You could've just left me ignorant of this info!! I'll for sure need to put a category in my budget labeled "Spoil Puppy" or something. 
We only have 6 months till Christmas too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Christmas is brutal. I should start saving now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh now thanks a lot! Lol! I had to go and look... Bite my nails, wow!


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Eek!! So cute!! Thai is jealous!!! These will look adorable on Lola & Mimi!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Christmas is brutal. I should start saving now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Christmas is brutal!! Who are we kidding, we spoil these babies all year long. Leo and Lola had their annual checkup yesterday, we went to Wetnose doggie boutique and we left $100 later. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> Eek!! So cute!! Thai is jealous!!! These will look adorable on Lola & Mimi!!


Tell Thai that lola will share w her!! I'm hoping Mimi will fit thr xs next year. The xxs fits good this summer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Speaking of xmas, I think the chis are my favorite to shop for!! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Z, you are just such a bad influence. I so wish I wasn't entirely broke right now! I wanna buy Toby stuff lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Tell Thai that lola will share w her!! I'm hoping Mimi will fit thr xs next year. The xxs fits good this summer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha yess!! Actually Thai & Lola remind me SO much of one another! They'd be such cute friends!!

It'll be nice if both your girls can share all of their collars/harness etc. It will make shopping much easier/cheaper for you!!


----------

